# Girl's Neck Slashed With Razor At School



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Teen Charged With Assault, Battery With Intent To Kill_

*COLUMBIA, S.C. -- *Police said a teenager was arrested Tuesday for cutting a fellow student's neck with a razor blade.

Lexington County, S.C., Sheriff James Metts said the 15-year-old girls fought in a hallway Tuesday at White Knoll High School.

The girl who police said had a razor blade has been charged with assault and battery with intent to kill and possessing a weapon on school grounds. Metts will ask prosecutors to try her as an adult.

A Lexington County School District One spokeswoman said the wounded teen underwent surgery.

Police have not identified the girls. The pair also received a three-day suspension after a fight last week at the school.

Authorities said they are not sure why they fought.

In the past week, deputies have charged four students in the school district with possessing weapons, one handgun and four knives.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Fucking crazy! She mussta took her boi.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

the same thing happend at east boston high school about 2 or years go!


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

And they aren't alarmed by the 100's of knives found in Boston Public Schools each year? Oh yeah, they carry the knives because they are avid fishermen. Boston Public Schools kids have been stabbed w/ knives, scissors and razor blades every year, but it gets no publicity because it's been accepted as the norm.


----------

